Ask HN: What is your new year resolution? - NinjaX
======
makerofspoons
I plan on transitioning from a vegetarian diet to a vegan diet, retiring my
ICE car, and making use of the transit hub by my new home as much as possible.
I also am resolving to not take any flights or take trips outside my city.
2019 is the year I make climate change my top priority.

